# Gif animieren?



## Alex363 (1. März 2005)

wie geht sowas? sieht so billig aus, und vielleicht geht es mit ps auch einfach - oder mit einem tool noch einfacher?


----------



## devilrga (1. März 2005)

Ich sehe das Bild leider nicht. Aber am einfachsten gehen Animationen mit Image Ready.

mfg


----------



## Philip Kurz (1. März 2005)

Suchbegriff: Animation

Animationen kannst du mit ImageReady erstellen, dass automatisch mit Photoshop installiert wird.
In deinem "Beispiel" wurde wohl mit dem Verflüssigen-Filter gearbeitet.

/edit
Eu eu eu, 2 Min. langsamer


----------

